# Special Cat Food



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

We have 2 senior cats both on meds for hyperthyroidism one on meds for impaired kidney function -meds are approx. Â£50/month.

Recent blood tests Â£200 for the pair.

One cat's teeth were in an awful state so I have had them sorted - Â£ 250.

On leaving the vet she announced that they had obtained a urine sample while the cat was under and is now recommending a special food for renal impairment at Â£1 per sachet !

We love the cats and want to do the best for them but 2 questions to anyone with experience of older cats.

1) is our vet taking the urine from us as well?

2) any knowledge of where special dietary cat foods can be obtained cheaper?

I've tried googling but the usual sources are not that much less.

Ps vet is now also trying to flog me cat toothpaste!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

It is my belief that vets play on emotions, you love your cat, so you pay lots of money. My neighbour was told her cat had to get special food expensive from the vet, I said don't think so. She asked why? I pointed out that he the cat was never away from my house being fed with cheap Asda cat food and looking great on it. As for tooth paste, change vets.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

My cat sadly died some years ago, from kidney failure still miss her to this day.

My vet got us to try a special low protein cat food, she wouldn't eat it.

It was expensive back then, as for the tooth paste I would politely decline.

Just don't over feed and give them plenty of water.

Best wishes.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

If you need to get special Food I may be Abel to get hold of it as I deal with the company that supplies pets at home , as long as it's not prescription food ,cheers Andy (iceblue)

Or if it's prescription food try hear

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/Dogs/Dog-Food/Hills-Prescription-Diet/Hill%27s-Prescription-Diet-Canine-z-d/p/I0019173


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in the same boat, I have a cat who is 21.5 ears old with kidney failure. We've kept cats for over 30 year, one died of cancer, the other three of kidney disease. Kidney failure is very common in cats and is irreversible.

The important thing for any sick cat is that they eat, not so much what they eat (imo, having done lots of research). There does not seem to be any hard proof that a reduced protein diet helps with kidney failure, however, reducing phosphate has proven benefits.

Google "Renalzin", a phosphate binder that is a reasonable price and non- prescription (ebay). Renalzin is a food additive and can be added to food or water. My cat won't take it in food so I partially fill a small jar with water and put a "pump" of Renalzin into it and give it a shake, wait for the kaolin to settle to the bottom and add the clear water to the drinking bowl. The active ingredient, Lanthanerol, should remain suspended when the kaolin separates.

The recommended dosage of four pumps a days seems a little high, one or two pumps a day seems to do the job.

Ask the vet about Nelio tablets, a drug that reduces renal blood pressure and helps the kidneys clear impurities. Nelio should cost no more that Â£1 a day.

Avoid cat food with a high fish content, fish can cause some cats to have increased tendency to cystitis causing more problems for the urinary system.

Forget the special cat food, most cats won't go near it. The cat toothpaste will have to be brushed on, that will cause stress, a sick cat won't benefit from additional stress.

If I find out more, I'll post again.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I dont know about cats, but I do have personal experience with kidney failure. Here is what to avoid in the diet:

1. Protein.

2. Phosphorus.

3. Potassium.

4. Calcium.

5. Sodium.

Later,

William


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My last cat died of kidney failure and it was a very sad thing to see and cope with. I know my vet did her very best to help her through it and ease the suffering so I feel for you handlehall, it's not easy to cope with these problems when you're fond of the animal.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like I might have had my mind made up for me anyway as she turned her nose up at the renal diet stuff this morning after eating it for the last day.

I may try her on the dry food version as she is quite keen on dry food generally, for some reason that type of renal diet food is more cost effective.

Stan, she is already on a tablet for kidney function that seems to have the same ingredient as Nelio but the water additive looks interesting.

Ice Blue, thanks for the offer but as you can see it looks like the pouches of special food are not going to be viable.

Thanks generally for the advice and comments, overall she isn't that bad for a 17 year old and the dental work seems to have had a beneficial effect.

We were given 2 trial sachets of the toothpaste and it is hilarious, all you have to do is put some on her paw and let her lick it off; she absolutely loves it and was looking for more!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have kept cats since I was a child. Currently got 3 that are mine and another 2 that seem to have taken up residence. My cats live in outbuildings but are very much part of the family. They come in for treats etc. The girl is different she stays with me as if I leave her out at night she gets beat up.

My oldest tom is about 14 and may have some renal problems starting. Always loved dry food over fresh meat. Just got to make sure they got plenty of water.

I agree that the toothpaste idea would just stress the cat so would not be fair. As owners we can just do our best and provide the cats with the best home and lifestyle we can afford.

Canâ€™t do any more than that.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It's pretty much all been to no avail.

We lost the smaller of the 2 sisters about 6 weeks ago, she started pooing and weeing in random places and then just where she lay,blood tests showed the thyroid condition out of control and severe kidney problems so rather than put her through the trauma of hospitalisation which the vet said wouldn't prolong her life very much we had her put to sleep.

Her sister seemed to be fine at the time, was eating healthily and had put on weight but recently she became withdrawn and stopped eating and seemed to be losing weight. We took her to the vet who confirmed the weight loss, took a blood sample and gave her sub-q fluids and a vitamin injection,the bloods confirmed near total kidney shut-down and that there were no meds. that would help.

She's always been a very dignified cat and I don't want to see her go the same way as her sister so again next week we will be taking the one- way trip.

I have been astounded just how quickly both cats have gone into a downward spiral so it's always worth having your cat checked over if they suddenly stop eating or become withdrawn.

Very sad time but if we hadn't taken them on nearly 4 years ago when their owners emigrated they would have been put to sleep then, as it is we have had 4 great years with them, sorry for the maudlin rambling but I think it's helped to write it down.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You gave them a loving home and shelter. Sorry to hear that. Keep them cats in your heart forever.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news it sounds like you gave them a happy good 4 yrs with you , never easy buddy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You have my deepest sympathy, you can be satisfied that you loved and took good care of your cats, but that won't ease your grief. As time passes it will get easier.:wink1:

sorry for your loss.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear that you are going through all that, I know just how hard it can be as cats, and dogs, can really grab a large part of your heart. My current cat is a real joy and source of pleasure in my wife and my lives, I got her from a cat shelter as I wanted to give her a good home after losing another cat to illness after a happy and entertaining life.

Loving and caring for our pets makes us better people, they have short lives though so we set ourselves up for the pain of loss. It's worth it though for the care we can give them and the pleasure they give us while they are here.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

She has really perked up over the last 24 hours and has been eating and fussing round and talking like she usually does.

At the moment we can't take her to be put to sleep so unless she takes a nosedive, we will take it one day at a time.


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

artistmike said:


> My last cat died of kidney failure and it was a very sad thing to see and cope with. I know my vet did her very best to help her through it and ease the suffering so I feel for you handlehall, it's not easy to cope with these problems when you're fond of the animal.


It's very hard Mike we lost our wee Smudge nearly 2 years ago to Kidney failure she was 10,theres not a day goes by that we don't think about her.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi I am the perfect person to answer this been through 2 years of hell mate

my cat ate lilys 2 years ago and if I had not got him to the vets in under 3 hours he would have been dead.

I did serious research on diet joined Renal Failure Forums in the USA and everything my best advice is if you are not already feed your cat renal food now immediately

best one is beaphar get it from Zooplus

The vet bills cost me Â£2K so I know what I am on about in fact in the end I knew more than my vet

My cat has lost a lot of weight but he is now stable and seems perfectly happy etc

if you need any more help email me mate I did a spreadsheet with 200 different cat foods on analysing Phospherous contents and the like so have done all the work for you I know how horrible this can be as my wife cannot have kids so the cats are our kids so you can imagine I would not let it go.

My vet initially said the cat would not make it through the weekend that was 2.5 years ago and they use my cat as an example at the vets


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Just as an update on this - we had Jessie put on a drip for a day not long after my original post, the results of the original blood test were flawed and subsequent ones have showed a more "normal" profile for a cat of her age and condition.

She was bombing round the house last night and is doing really well at the moment.

We are using a phosphorous binder with her food but I will look into the food you mentioned, the problem being that she is a very fussy eater.

We try to keep to one vet for her consultations as she is the one that we trust most now and I don't want to even talk to the one who gave us the original prognosis - we were days away from having her put to sleep because of what he said.


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

handlehall said:


> Just as an update on this - we had Jessie put on a drip for a day not long after my original post, the results of the original blood test were flawed and subsequent ones have showed a more "normal" profile for a cat of her age and condition.
> 
> She was bombing round the house last night and is doing really well at the moment.
> 
> ...


Really glad Jessie is bombing around a true sign that she is better.

Your last paragraph chocked me a bit,realising I might have fallen victim to that one.

We tried every thing with smudge and in the end tried to feed her through a seringe to no avail,when I took her back to the vet (and I was not expecting this) he shook his head and said it was for the best,my reaction was I didn want her to suffer.

I some times wonder would she still be here today,"I don't known "


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I used to use phospherous binder too ipakitine but if you switch to an all renal diet eg bephar you do not need to buy it

if you do insist on a binder get it off amazon much cheaper

my cat is now on the Iris scale so we monitor his bloods and protein levels in his urine however he is doing very well and stabalized at the minute serious i have tried food from sweden germany the whole 9 yards but beaphar is the best for renal failure and price is excellent forget the Â£1 a pouch KD stuff from vet its rubbish


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Fantastic Watchzone you have certainly done your research.

I can relate to you re the family bit,my wife and I are the same,we have Smudges two sisters who are 12 years old to be honest I hope when the time does come they go in their sleep,don't think I could go through that again.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks yes unfortunately it was a matter of needs must and only a PPI Claim bailed me out on his cat bills but was well worth it in my opinion and we love our cats Eddie and Jake to bits ( Wife loves Twilight lol)


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

@ handelhall give beaphar a try mate the biggest killer of renal cats is stopping eating and my cat I cannot stop him eating just make sure you put lots of water down everyday as that is your cats lifeline


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchzone I have taken note of the phosphorous binder,

Thx í ½í¸„


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchzone I have taken a note of the phosphorus binder.

Thxí ½í¸„


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

no probs always happy to help message me if you need any more info mate

the thing I did is go for a food with good quality protein but in small amounts eg under 10% but with lots of fat this will prevent your car losing lots of weight and the binder will just take care of the phospherous


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

watchzone said:


> no probs always happy to help message me if you need any more info mate
> 
> the thing I did is go for a food with good quality protein but in small amounts eg under 10% but with lots of fat this will prevent your car losing lots of weight and the binder will just take care of the phospherous
> 
> Invaluable info í ½í±


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> You gave them a loving home and shelter. Sorry to hear that. Keep them cats in your heart forever.


Nicely put í ½í±


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

A previous cat had a thyroidectomy, she was aged about 10 I think, you can't imagine how much that operation cost, but the difference in her was miraculous.

Our youngest now is 3, he needs a urinary diet, the food from the vet is costed to pay for his wife's new BMW with personalised plates, so I order it from Amazon at half the price.

Here he is in his younger days trying to pull the pin on a Mills (deactivated I hasten to add).


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

@ black watch, it sounds like Smudge was a lot worse than Jessie, I am sure you made the right decision. We had to make that decision for Jessie's sister only a few months ago she was very weak and doubly incontinent, we made a very hard choice and I am convinced we did the right thing.

Be careful with the calcium carbonate based binders, they can lead to side-effects if you use for too long.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree far better to switch to a renal only diet then no need for the binders plus the cost savings from not buying them enables you to afford a proper renal diet (1 pouch/carton is equivalant to 2/3 normal food pouches)

Lets not forget the only reason for binders is to make sure the cat gets rid of the phosphorous and renal diet has mega low levels of this so really no point in using them in my opinion

Another point to note is renal food isn't just a restricting agent of phosphorous but also it has ingredients which make the cat feel good and provide less stress on internal organs.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I havent got a cat got a dog but vets do try and flog stuff that often my yorkie wont have anyhow, so i usually fight shy, only cat ive got is a Jaguar car often referred to as a big cat, your vet sounds like my experience of Jaguar garages they always charge me a fortune and it still breaks down...


----------

